# 3 sweet boys with a sick mom need a new home



## CDCinDC (Feb 20, 2012)

I have 3 fancy males (adult). They get along extremely well and everything was great until I got sick a few months ago. Since then I have not been able to give them the time and attention they need and deserve. Without the daily love they are so used to they are becoming de-socialized and unfriendly. It doesn't take much for me to get them back on track, but at this point, sadly, I just don't have it to give and my circumstances are unlikely to change.  It's unfair for me to keep them without being able to properly care for them. They need to be in a home where they can be loved and enjoy the same kind of affection and attention they once had here. I live in northern Virginia. If you or someone you know is looking for 3 wonderful, smart, funny little boys, _please_ contact me. Thanks so much!

-Courtney


----------

